
OrientDB 2.2 Released – Open-Source Graph Database - bananaoomarang
http://orientdb.com/released-orientdb-v2-2/
======
throwaway2016a
Has anyone had any luck with Orient and large database?

I tried to use it with a 80,000,000 product database with about 60,000,000
updates a day (edges between sellers and products labeled by price) and it was
unusable with the same sizing as a mySQL database that handled it easily.

It seemed great though. Especially since neo4j open source is quite
restrictive (clustering is a commercial only feature not available in the OSS
version).

~~~
SliderUp
I had the same problem with a fairly 50/50 read/update database, about 20M
reads/20M updates a day. Brought it to it's knees. Postgres handled it no
problem.

------
pendexgabo
worth reading: [http://orientdbleaks.blogspot.com.ar/2015/06/the-orientdb-
is...](http://orientdbleaks.blogspot.com.ar/2015/06/the-orientdb-issues-that-
made-us-give-up.html)

I've had several issues with the "distributed" setup among others.

------
sourc3
Was thinking of using neo4j for an upcoming project. Did anyone benchmark
OrientDB against Neo4j

~~~
dmarcelino
A 3rd GraphDB vendor, ArangoDB, did benchmark both of them. You can find the
results on their blog at [https://www.arangodb.com/2015/10/benchmark-
postgresql-mongod...](https://www.arangodb.com/2015/10/benchmark-postgresql-
mongodb-arangodb/)

------
alphatech
Definitely, worth checking out! Much stable and fast.

